# Need for Speed-Trailer: Die nächste schlechte Spiel-Verfilmung?



## Matthias Dammes (26. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Need for Speed-Trailer: Die nächste schlechte Spiel-Verfilmung?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Need for Speed-Trailer: Die nächste schlechte Spiel-Verfilmung?


----------



## pyrobahne (26. September 2013)

Och na ja, 5 Kumpels, Kiste Bier, Gehirn weglegen und Film genießen!


----------



## hawkytonk (26. September 2013)

Sieht besser aus als gedacht, aber trotzdem irgendwie recht vergessbar. Des Weiteren kommt mir das ganze wie ein B-Movie vor.


----------



## TheClayAllison (26. September 2013)

Sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus der Trailer! Zwar keine Starbesetzung aber die Stars sind eh die teuren Rennboliden


----------



## Zebediah87 (26. September 2013)

Ganz ehrlich`? Für mich sieht das Ganze wie der erste richtig Gute Spieleumsetzungsfilm aus.
Was habt ihr erwartet NFS ist nunmal ein Rennspiel.
Hat sich noch nie jemand gefragt was das eigentlich für Fahrer sind und warum Sie eigentlich überhaupt diese Rennen fahren?
Finde den Trailer bisher überraschend gut hoffe der Film wird als ganzes kein griff ins Klo.
Und vom Vergleich zu Fast and The Furious evtl ist das mal wieder ein Film der mehr auf die Rennen eingeht seit dem 4ten Fast and the Furious wirds ja immer mehr nen anderer Tripple XxX Streifen.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. September 2013)

Also ich bin nach dem Trailer auch echt angetan und der Hauptcharakter ist Jesse 'fucking' Pinkman ... sehr geil

btw: Wer sich in der Lage sieht Artikel zu schreiben, sollte diesen Fehler http://www.das-dass.de/ eigentlich nicht machen...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (27. September 2013)

*



			Need for Speed-Trailer: Die nächste schlechte Spiel-Verfilmung?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Ja. (Fünf Zeichen FTW)


----------

